# Gladiator PW Nymph...



## PseudoDave (Nov 8, 2005)

Meet Zeus...


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 8, 2005)

did it catch the fly or was it handed the fly?????


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 8, 2005)

The fly had its wings 'manipulated' in a manner that it would not allow it to take off with PW in transit, hehe, but after that it was left to its own devices. The nymph realised to hold it off the edge of the twig where the fly couldnt grip with its legs and the rest was history. It obviously didn't finish the whole fly. This is something this nymph eats all the time.

Dave


----------



## Lan (Nov 8, 2005)

wow :shock: that PW kicks @$$!


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 8, 2005)

When he's bigger i'll get him some weights.

Is anyone incubating any pw ooths at the moment? And/or know where there are some for sale?

Dave


----------



## Ian (Nov 8, 2005)

yup, have 2 ooths incubating at the mo, and a mated female.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Nov 8, 2005)

on that topic, I think I have one gay PW and one frigid female... he's not interested and she just strikes at him the second he gets near anyway! Both are well fed, watered etc... humidity is fine, perch is there... ah well


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 8, 2005)

How long have they been mature infinity? Maybe just make sure they cant see eachother for another week, keep well fed as always, then try again.

Dave


----------



## infinity (Nov 8, 2005)

They've been mature for well over a month- maybe 2... I started trying to get them to do the dirty about a month in... still trying


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 8, 2005)

I have noticed that flower mantis will attack large prey especially when they are very hungry. It is like do or die mission :wink:


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 8, 2005)

Infinity, keep trying as it's all you can do.

Yen, it's not underfed, it's just particularly well fed.

Dave


----------



## Joe (Nov 9, 2005)

haha yea they can be aggresive if raised that way by either eating big bugs, or being fed on a big appetite. mine was just fed big bugs, heres a pic of my L2 PW eating a butteryfly, it put up a good fight :lol: the butterfly was knocking the mantis around but the mantis still kept ahold of it.






Joe


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice pic Joe. I just think it's amazing that the little guys know that these big things (passed to them dead/crippled/or healthy) are food, they're getting plenty of practice. By the time mine's adult i'll have him feeding on medium mice, hehe.

Here he is all fattened up now...





He should be due to shed soon.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Nov 9, 2005)

wow joe..that moth is huge!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

